# Suche Buch über Antriebstechnik



## mazoellner (12 März 2012)

Hallo, ich wollte einmal fragen, ob jemand ein gutes Buch zum Thema Antriebstechnik / Robotik kennt.

Besonders Interessant wären für mich die Themen:
Servoantriebe und Robotik, mit allen Dingen die dazu gehören. Also z.B. wie baut man eine fliegende Säge auf und so weiter. 
Sollten auch allgemeine Dinge wie z.B. Frequenzumrichter behandelt werden macht das natürlich auch nichts .
Ach ja, das ganze wäre eher aus der elektrischen / Software Sicht interessant.

Danke


----------



## twols (13 März 2012)

Wäre ein Buch über Regelung der Antriebssysteme etwas? Sollte ja die Grundlage der Kinematik sein.

Taschenbuch der Regelungstechnik, der Bereich der Antriebsregelung: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3817118597
http://www.amazon.de/Elektrische-Antriebe-Regelung-von-Antriebssystemen/dp/3540896120


----------



## twols (13 März 2012)

(leider doppelt gepostet, tut mir leid, bitte löschen!)

Wäre ein Buch über Regelung der Antriebssysteme etwas? Sollte ja die Grundlage der Kinematik sein.

Taschenbuch der Regelungstechnik, der Bereich der Antriebsregelung: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3817118597
http://www.amazon.de/Elektrische-Antriebe-Regelung-von-Antriebssystemen/dp/3540896120


----------



## miami (13 März 2012)

Dies scheint auch ganz gut zu sein:
Jens Weidauer: "Elektrische Antriebstechnik: Grundlagen, Auslegung, Anwendungen, Lösungen"


----------



## twols (13 März 2012)

Für tiefgehende Grundlagen der AT ist das Buch sehr gut: http://www.amazon.de/Elektrische-Maschinen-Rolf-Fischer/dp/3446425543

Das Buch von Siemens (Vorschlag von @miami) ist eher oberflächlich, doch zum Einstieg ganz gut geeignet. Habe beider und kann sie empfehlen.

Aber wie ich @mazoellner verstanden habe, sucht er kein Grundlagenbuch der Antriebstechnik.

Dieses Buch könnte gut sein, habe noch nicht gelesen: http://www.amazon.de/Elektrische-An...gelverfahren-Bewegungssteuerung/dp/3834813311


----------



## Baschankun (14 März 2012)

Ein leider zu oft stiefmütterlich behandelter Bereich ist die Antriebsauslegung. Das aktuellste Buch dazu ist dies hier:
http://www.elektrotechnik.vogel.de/elektromotoren/articles/355788/

Bei Antriebsherstellern wie z.B. SEW gibt es auch gute Grundlageninfos (Servos):
http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/support/documentation_result.php?PHPSESSID=fbb56134c38c096dbcbe913999c47e89&gruppen_id=E41&name=Praxis%20der%20Antriebstechnik


----------



## mazoellner (14 März 2012)

Vielen Dank erst mal für die Empfehlungen.
Also mit der Auslegung von Antrieben hab ich erst mal nichts zu tun, von daher spielt das für mich derzeit noch keine große Rolle.

Was ich wirklich gut finden würde, wäre ein Buch mit Praxisnahen Anwendungsmöglichkeiten, aber das scheint wohl doch etwas zu weitreichend.

Das Siemens Buch hatte ich mir schon angeschaut, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin ist mir Siemens meist zu engstirnig, also gehen nur auf ihre eigene kleine heile Welt ein.

Werd mir mal die anderen Empfehlungen durch schaun. Wenn noch jemand was weiss, dann herdamit


----------



## Baschankun (14 März 2012)

Jens Weidauer "Elektrische Antriebstechnik" gehört für mich zu den besten Büchern über praktische Antriebstechnik. Themen wie z.B. Optimierung von Regelkreisen, Fehlerbehebung von elektrischen Antrieben ... Das Kapitel 11.4 Gleichlauf (Synchronisieren) enthält eine Menge Grundlageninformationen zur Fliegenden Säge.
Zusammen mit einem Handbuch und Appnotes - also herstellerspezifische Themen, die in einem Buch nichts zu suchen haben - sollte das für die Umsetzung reichen.

Sehr umfangreich ist auch Edwin Kiel "Antriebslösungen". Kapitel 4.8.2 Aufbau von Querschneidern und Fliegenden Sägen

Wie man eine fliegende Säge in der Praxis umsetzt, steht z.B. hier:
http://www.yaskawa.com/site/dmcontr...005C2635?OpenDocument&Source=SearchResultPage

Man braucht dann Wissen über Servo, PLCopen, IEC61131-3,...


----------



## mazoellner (14 März 2012)

Wissen über Servotechnik, Codesys, Kinetiktemplates sind vorhanden. Ich wollte eher was zum Nachschlagen wenn was besonderes gebaut wird, oder auch die ein oder andere Stelle vertiefen.

Grüße


----------

